

Second Life for Enterprise: Yup,It Died - cyansmoker
http://nexus.zteo.com/blog/2012/03/15/second-life-for-enterprise-yup-it-died/

======
zephjc
Unsurprising. Linden Lab's support system is notoriously awful (and
political).

